# Replacement for Redken Contour



## buffycj (Dec 11, 2012)

Hello,

I need a good replacement for Redken Contour Shaping Lotion which was discontinued.


----------



## Dalylah (Dec 12, 2012)

Looks to me like you can still buy it quite a few places online, including amazon.


----------

